# Kitchenaid vs. Viking



## Kyna

I need some advice from anyone out there with past experience.
My KitchenAid mixer has died - and it's like I have lost my best friend.  I am researching a new mixer and can not decide between the Viking 7 qt, 1000 watt mixer, and the KitchenAid 600 series - 575 watt and 6 qts

I am a wedding cake designer, and I cook quite a bit.  My mixer is used every day - and I make bread every other day.  I want a good mixer, that will hold to up semi-professional use at home.  

Any opinions?  What mixers do you prefer?  What has your experience  been?

thanks for the help


----------



## Robo410

I have heard nothing bad about the Viking. It is a little different from the KA and will take some getting used to.  Viking, in general, has had some issues with poor workmanship and slow repair, but that was several years ago, and not pertaining to their small appliances. 

KA has had issues with durability and quality in recent years as well. 

Personally, I own a 6qt KA and it serves me well, but I am not a frequent baker.

Let's hear what the rest of the gang has to say.


----------



## MostlyWater

ka has a better rep that viking; i've heard viking is cheap.

then again, i use a sunbeam !


----------



## TATTRAT

Viking outfits a heck of a lot more professional kitchens the I have ever heard Kitchen aid doing. Viking commercial might be different, but in the professional industry, they are a good brand.


----------



## Adillo303

Maybe look at this one
Electrolux Mixer Magic Mill DLX Mixers Kitchen Assistent Assistant Stand Mixer Electroluxe Mixers Best Kitchen Mixer
AC


----------



## Katie H

Can only comment on KitchenAid, which is what we've had for over 30 years.  Our stand mixer has been a real champ and has had quite a workout during its lifetime.  Never a problem.

Don't have any experience with Viking but, for what it's worth, Emeril used one of their stand mixers on a number of his episodes and struggled with bowl-removal, etc.  Not sure how much of that was showmanship or an attention-getting ploy, but I consider ease of use an important factor in my tools.

Have heard both good and bad for both companies when it comes to service, in recent years.  Although, it seems as though many of today's appliances don't perform/last like their much older predecessors.

Good luck with your quest.


----------



## toni1948

Maybe you should try looking for a Hobart N-50 on ebay.  I've heard those mixers are extremely durable.


----------



## Adillo303

As I understand it KA used to be owned by Hobart years ago. I do not recall who owns them now. I believe that the reliability / repair issues started with the change of ownership.

That said, I have a KA for 10 years, no trouble. 

For your stated needs (Semi Pro) I would still suggest that you look at the Electrolux or the Hobart.

AC


----------



## Leolady

KA is now owned by Whirlpool.

I would suggest you buy a Hobart, if you are into really heavy baking.  It is about the only one used in commercial kitchens and it will hold up for a lifetime.


----------



## reesecook

Definitely KitchenAid if compare to Viking.


----------

